# Saturn from Leftover PR



## Lenny (Apr 4, 2011)

When I made my initial casting I didn't mix up enough extra resin to allow for what sticks to the cup, stirring stick, gloves, :biggrin:, etc.
So when I made my second pour I made sure I had enough of the final color.... I poured it in a 3/4" pipe and an old vitamin bottle. The second one was going to be a bottle stopper but I decided at the last minute to make it into a small ring box. Thanks for looking!


----------



## Drstrangefart (Apr 4, 2011)

Very nice. The color you got has a lot of depth and good luster. After turning some cast blanks, and seeing what can be done, I am becoming extremely interested in doing my own casts.


----------



## Lenny (Apr 4, 2011)

Drstrangefart said:


> Very nice. The color you got has a lot of depth and good luster. After turning some cast blanks, and seeing what can be done, I am becoming extremely interested in doing my own casts.


 
I can't wait to do more myself!  :wink:

I would encourage you to jump in!
It's a lot of fun!:biggrin:


----------



## lazyguy (Apr 4, 2011)

I know this sounds weird but that box makes my mouth water. Kinda like tangerine candy or something. I am loving it


----------



## PenMan1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Good job with your casting, Lenny! Not one of my favorite colors, but your color saturation and "bling" appeal are outstanding!

I agree with the post about making my eyes water and thoughts of tangerine candy!


----------



## PenMan1 (Apr 4, 2011)

I recommend you get yourself an overpour or "spit bucket" for the left over PR resin. I have one 4 inches in diameter and 6 inches tall. When the "spit bucket" gets full of multicolored leftovers, I turn them into wine glass stems. 

Spit bucket wine glasses are the envy of our neighborhood and I have orders for a wine glass from all the ladies in the neighborhood.


----------



## Lenny (Apr 4, 2011)

PenMan1 said:


> I recommend you get yourself an overpour or "spit bucket" for the left over PR resin. I have one 4 inches in diameter and 6 inches tall. When the "spit bucket" gets full of multicolored leftovers, I turn them into wine glass stems.
> 
> Spit bucket wine glasses are the envy of our neighborhood and I have orders for a wine glass from all the ladies in the neighborhood.


 
Andy, do you turn away all that resin to make the wine stem?

I must admit I've had a wine stem project planned. (for SWMBO),  for awhile now .... never found a chunk of wood big enough that I thought was suitable.


----------



## PenMan1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Lenny said:


> PenMan1 said:
> 
> 
> > I recommend you get yourself an overpour or "spit bucket" for the left over PR resin. I have one 4 inches in diameter and 6 inches tall. When the "spit bucket" gets full of multicolored leftovers, I turn them into wine glass stems.
> ...



Yes, Lenny. Right now, I am turning away all that PR. It was waste anyway. Another member here is making me a vertical wine glass mold, so I can still make spit bucket wine glasses without having to turn away so much material.

When I pick up my molds, I'll send you one if you want to duplicate it.


----------



## ToddMR (Apr 4, 2011)

Very cool looking on both Lenny.  Wow you are coming up with some great casting blanks!  I really like the color on this one.  Well done on the pen and the ring box, both look great!


----------



## thewishman (Apr 4, 2011)

Nice box! Your resin looks a lot like bakelite - very pretty.


----------



## Lenny (Apr 4, 2011)

thewishman said:


> Nice box! Your resin looks a lot like bakelite - very pretty.


 
Thanks!
I couldn't help thinking the same thing when I saw the Lemony Bakelite pen posted by mrburls .... very similar looking.


----------



## wizard (Apr 5, 2011)

Lenny, That is beautiful! You are having way too much fun casting:wink:. Thanks for sharing. Regards, Doc


----------



## Lenny (Apr 5, 2011)

wizard said:


> Lenny, That is beautiful! You are having way too much fun casting:wink:. Thanks for sharing. Regards, Doc


 

Thanks Doc!

Don't let my wife know or she'll take THAT away from me too! :biggrin:


----------

